# SLOW motion dec



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.tinet.cat/~fmco/home_en.htm might be helpful for dcc geniuses!!

manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... how does the topic title relate? Was there a particular part of the web site you were referring to? The link just takes you to the main site.

(and while I am not a genius, this is more elementary stuff. A true genius might be bored







) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg its under accessories all the way down on the page! 
manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I stand corrected, he has firmware and board layouts to allow you to make your own decoders. Supplying the code is pretty cool... I might have to make a few, although the commercial decoders are pretty cheap. Many DCC decoders now handle servos. 

I would guess that if you needed a bunch you could save money by making your own. 

I wonder what the most inexpensive Zimo (or other mfg) decoder is that will handle servos? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what the most inexpensive Zimo (or other mfg) decoder is that will handle servos? 


I think the Massoth 8FL is probably the most inexpensive--plus it's tiny. It can do two servos (including proportional control). I'm not sure if Zimo has a function decoder that does servos--Axel will be able to tell us. 

That is an interesting website---a friend of mine is building his own decoders but he uses a German website--I'll see if I can find it.... 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

MX680 44.50 - MLS Member discount.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it would seem that the Zimo is so inexpensive that making your own would only be profitable if you made a ton of them. 

I've followed some do it yourself projects, and I applaud their efforts. It's hard to beat a company with a team of engineers writing code. 

Still the site is interesting. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It is an interesting site, but as you point out, with Zimo at that price and quality it doesn't make sense unless you want to do it 'just because'. One thing I would like to try is using a programmable microcontroller to coordinate a bunch of decoders for more complex operations. I may do that for my crane project. The power of those things is amazing, and using modified basic they're simple to program. From my experience none of them are very good at floating point math--takes quite a bit of thought to work around it. 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The better way would actually be to consider a little software appplication and then with a nice GUI to control your crane (or other object) and that software translates this right into th eproper DCC commands. You can do this by utlizing Sperrers CANbus interface so your computer program becomes part of the CANbus architecture.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The better way would actually be to consider a little software appplication and then with a nice GUI to control your crane (or other object) and that software translates this right into th eproper DCC commands. You can do this by utlizing Sperrers CANbus interface so your computer program becomes part of the CANbus architecture. 

Mama mia! The problem is learning all this stuff while still working 60+hrs a week! Good idea Axel...I like the idea of doing a little software app. I guess if my 13 year old can program his Nintendo Ds to work as a phone, then I should be able to do this eh? LOL 

Keith


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the Team Digital's SCM4.. Will run 4 servos & 4 slow motion machines.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting Bob, have you used any of their products? 

Looks like good prices. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Have not used any yet, but I plan on using them to open & close some enginehouse doors.. 
This will be on a On30 layout.. I have been thinking about trying some out side with the rain proof servos.. My layout is under snow now so will have to wait for warmer weather.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want to only control Serrvos and no other function outputs then you can use also the MX82 (however this is now an accessory controller which means you need to reach it as a Switch address - unlike the function controller that you would put on an engine address).

So the little function controller and the MX82 both can hadnle up to 4 servos. The function controller has additional function outputs as well, e.g. light on/off. And of course more control and function variotion then the one you pulled up. You don't get nothing for nothing.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought we were talking about servo decoders & not function decoders.. But with the 4 slow motion outputs on the SCM4 you can do lots of things.. 

BulletBob


----------

